# Child Care Courses



## daddymac (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Guys,

A bit confused here. Wondering if I can get some advice/direction.

My wife wants to do a child care certificate 3 course

She is currently on a Temporary Partner visa so she is not eligible for government funding.

So I understand that any education she does will have to be full fee.

My question is I have looked at a number of childcare training providers and the fees vary from 700 to the thousands. So im confused as to how to proceed


Here are some I have looked at

Certificate III in Early Childhood Education and Care (CHC30113)

New Futures Training cost is $750

AMES cost is $4860

Vic Uni is around $6000

Im really confused..why is there such a discrepency for the same course?

My wife is a teacher from Pakistan and she wants to get her foot in the door here. We are going to get her qualifications assessed by the Teaching Board but in the meantime she wants to do a child care course with the aim of getting her foot in the door to a kindergarden etc.

Should I enrol her in the cheaper $750 course or should I enrol her in the more expensive $4860 course.

If anyone has had this education would love to know your advice.

Thanks in advance


----------

